# ID on bug please



## MirandaB (27 May 2016)

Hi everyone,
I spend a lot of time peering into my small pond assessing possible bugs as fish food but I've never seen these before.
There just seems to be a small group of them in one place and I'm guessing they may be a nymph of some kind.
Apologies for the poor pic quality but it was the best I could get.


----------



## Mick.Dk (27 May 2016)

Dragon fly -  or Damsel fly - nymph.
Bad news for Shrimp-babies......


----------



## MirandaB (27 May 2016)

It's ok they're in the pond Mick  not seen the white ones before,the ones in the bottom left of the pic are damselfly larvae which my Dwarf puffer is particularly fond of


----------



## mr. luke (6 Jun 2016)

Looks a lot like you


----------



## MirandaB (6 Jun 2016)

mr. luke said:


> Looks a lot like you


Only a hell of a lot thinner


----------

